# MTB-Touren zwischen Donauwörth und Weißenburg



## relze1 (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo!!!

Wer hätte Lust so 1-2 mal die Woche  Abends mit dem MTB zu touren.
Ich bin aus Monheim und suche Anschluß zu Leuten die sowas regelmäßig machen.

Würd mich freuen auf bald Gruß Roland


----------



## biker-wug (28. Februar 2005)

Hi relze1,

ich bin von Weißenburg, arbeite in Trlg und Pappenheim, allerdings Schicht, sprich mit regelmäßig klappt nicht.

Aber wir können gern mal Touren unternehmen, in der Pappenheimer Ecke gibt es nette Strecken, die ich allerdings auch immer suchen muß. 

Bin aber derzeit nicht wirklich im Training, also wenn dann eher gemäßigt!!

Ciao!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## relze1 (1. März 2005)

Hallo Biker-WUG...

freut mich von Dir zu hören.
Das wäre für mich schon in Ordnung  
Bin mom. weterbedingt zuhause könnte daher recht flexibel sein.
Wenn ich wieder arbeite könnte ich nur abends, richte mich aber ganz nach Deiner Schicht, wie auch sonst  

Ich schwitze gern beim Fahren  aber im mom. komm ich schon beim bergabfahren ins schwitzen  
Da geht es mir wie Dir, also denk ich mir bauen wir unsere Kondi. zusammen auf  

Ich schick Dir ne PN mit meiner H.Nummer dann können wir uns kurzfristig zusammen tel:

Auf bald Gruß Roland


----------



## Florian (1. März 2005)

Was für Klamotten hast du, dass du bei den Temperaturen bergab schwitzen kannst?


----------



## relze1 (1. März 2005)

Hi Florian,

das war eigentlich mehr Bildlich gemeint   

auf die Aussage von biker-wug hin, dass er keine kondi. hat...

Was ist mit Dir? fährst Du auch in der Gegend


----------



## Guerill0 (2. Juli 2011)

Die zweite Tour hier (Altmühltal-Runde) kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2376

Sind 3 sehr schöne Trailabfahrten dabei und kann bei Bedarf auch abgekürzt werden. Die Runde schlängelt sich komplett um WUG herum. 

Am Wettelsheimer Keller bei Treuchtlingen gibt es noch 3 schöne technische Abfahrten. Hier ist allerdings viel Federweg ratsam.

Auch von Wemding richtung Harburg gibt es brauchbare Trails. Allerdings durch Windbruch aktuell vieles gesperrt, nicht fahrbar


----------

